
The Biggest Buyers of Software Companies - t23
http://tomtunguz.com/biggest-buyers-software-in-2016/?utm_content=buffer8616e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=linkedin.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
douche
Where is Apple on this list? Similarly, where is Facebook? These seem like
weird omissions, as both have a gazillion dollars in cash on hand and a track
record of acquiring software companies and startups.

------
chiph
What about private equity? The recent M&A activity I've been aware of is by PE
firms that are filling out their portfolio with firms in the same space as an
earlier acquisition (consolidating the market).

